

Think web browsing has hit a wall? Futureful’s approach proves otherwise - mlla
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/02/think-web-browsing-has-hit-a-wall-futurefuls-design-led-approach-proves-otherwise/

======
dredmorbius
These are not the futures you were looking for.

Move along.

